# Am I allowed? FreeBSD Postgre Apache PHP Python



## nzcam (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello,
This is my first post.
I have really gotten into FreeBSD since watching a few episodes of LAS with the BSD dude. I have used pfsense for 3-4 years but am essentially a Linux guy.

I have come up with a brilliant idea for an application that's gonna take the world by storm and allow me to quit my job and spend the day in bed between silk sheets! (actually its a little web app i want to sell for a few bucks locally to restaurants as a hobby)

For the $30.00 I plan to sell this thing its not really worth talking to a lawyer.
I'm asking here more because I want to respect for the devs who have opted for a particular licence rather than a definitive legal opinion! (yes I have tried reading the licences - and they may as well be in Greek) so any opinions will be warmly received.

I want to use open-source components without having to pay any license costs:
I understand that the BSD Apache and Postgre licence provide this! and since I'm not changing the way PHP or python works I wouldn't be violating the GPL so they can be bundled in to the mix as well. As long as I make it clear they pay for the app and the environment comes for free? I think I'm OK with regard to licences - Does this sound right? 

If not, what alternatives to a Lamp stack can I use?

Regards

NZcam


----------



## Alt (Oct 15, 2011)

I think if you sell you app for $30 there is nothing to do with lamp licenses. You can just say your part of software costs $30 while lamp costs nothing.


----------

